# Looking for young experimental composer - london



## miroirs (Jan 5, 2015)

Hi all. 

I am a 14 year old composer who is able to write in any style. I am looking for someone under 18 who is also interested in writing contemporary music. Not pastiches of Mozart.

Preferably they would reside in London. If you think you are some (or all) of this let me now and perhaps we could talk.

Yours,

Will Gardner


----------



## miroirs (Jan 5, 2015)

Apologies, I am 15.

I meant to write 'to write in many styles.'

Also, not 'let me now' - 'let me know'.


----------



## dzc4627 (Apr 23, 2015)

i am under 18 and i don't write pastiches of mozart (mostly). not in london though. doubt you will find anyone here. what did you need?


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

I'm 14, but I don't live in London - rather, on the other side of the world. Sorry.
I do enjoy writing music, though, including contemporary music (some sorts of contemporary music, at least). Why is it that you ask?


----------



## wilson868 (Aug 16, 2015)

I do not live in London, and I write also in multiple styles. I posted all my compositions on MuseScore: https://musescore.com/user/183710


----------

